# Tips for Cleaning Rabbits nose?



## weejada (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone has any tips on how to clean a rabbits nose? My rabbit (Angelo) has developed a sneeze/runny nose from a tooth infection (his 2 back teeth were pulled). The vet has advised to clean his nose 3 times a day, place him in the bathroom when it is steamy from a shower/bath, and to continue his antibiotics until his test nasal discharge results come back.

Does anyone know of a good way to clean a rabbits nose? I'm currently wrapping him in a towel and using warm water with cotton wool balls. But he doesn't like his nose getting touched and often tries to bite (understandable). I'm just wondering if there is a better way that I haven't thought of. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
David


----------



## JBun (Nov 19, 2013)

Sorry this reply is so late. I must have missed this post.

It sounds like what you are doing is working pretty well. Unfortunately our rabbits don't always like to cooperate with us when we are just trying to help and take care of them. I will suggest maybe using a soft cotton cloth instead of the cotton balls. It may be help protect your hand if your bun decides to bite.

I'm sorry your bun isn't well, but hopefully the antibiotics start helping and you see some improvement.


----------

